# Raining fluff butts



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

We placed Dino last night and I get home from work to find another owner turn in from Phoenix. I've already placed the call to the owners telephone and left a message.

Her name is Kassie.. she is 4 years old. I don't have any pictures yet but she is 7 pounds and is not spayed (yet) and has had at least one litter of pups. Owner's reason for turn in given as "Am going another direction; she is used to and deserves to continue a life of lots of attention and time given to her".

Owner writes "She is a sweet friendly dog. Not hyper or overbearing. Typical maltese in that she loves her human; She will play, sit quietly or go on a nice stroll. She likes going bye bye and when she is excited will spin in circles and bounce on her front feet. She is a good fast learner, easy to train and responds most with praise versus treats. She can walk on her back legs like a ballerina and does it if she is behind a gate, window, or fence. When you pick her up, she will lay on her back (and may actually fall if you are not careful) and you can hold her like a baby and/or rub her belly. She will cock her head to the side when you talk to her…as if she is really understanding what you say. She likes to be right where the action is, will greet visitors and get in their laps (if allowed)".

I expect to get her tomorrow or this weekend and I'll post pictures when we have her.

I think she will go pretty quick, which will prove again how much more skilled I am at this than Deb... :smtease: 



I want you all to know that I really do try to resist the urge to tease Deb... but I think my keyboard is possessed by an evil spirit and before I know it, stuff like this appears... :biggrin:


----------



## tigerpawswhit (Aug 7, 2008)

rayer: rayer: Hoping everything goes well with this little baby! Gosh I can't believe how many Maltese are being abandoned by their owners right now.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Gosh Steve...she sounds like such a sweetie....and I am so glad she is coming to your home. Can't wait to see her pics.

Her current owner makes me ill. ( sorry, that may be harsh...but it's just heartbreaking)


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

She sounds like a sweet baby, you're right she will go fast. The owner is giving her up because she is going in a different direction?? :wacko1:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Feb 5 2009, 07:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=720177


> She sounds like a sweet baby, you're right she will go fast. The owner is giving her up because she is going in a different direction?? :wacko1: [/B]



That is so sad :smcry: :smcry: but I guess the end result is really so much better...this sweet baby girl...will end up in a forever home, where she is truly cherished...so so sad though.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Not the best reason in the world but a very good decision because they know she will be in a better place. There are so many bad places this baby could end up in.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I should say that is just what was written on the form and there may be a lot more to it that we don't know.

I did speak to her and I have no doubt that she cares a lot for her baby. It also turns out that she had contact with a certain person (one of the 3 flakes Dino came into contact with) who I have not mentioned here... This person who I shall just call Flake, was one of the first three people who we were certain would take Dino. It turns out Dino dodged a bullet there as this lady was not at all who or what she claimed...

Anyway... Flake had tried to get this ladies dog, but this lady had a bad feeling and then this lady made a certain comment which totally turned off the turn in lady. Anyway... it is a small world I guess.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Steve, thanks for taking this baby in. Now you'll have to find her an even better home than Dino's.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh she sounds like a little sweetie!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

God, I wish I had a house!
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I understand, then again I don't. I had to "farm" my Star baby out on a couple of occasions because I had to go to work and couldn't take him with me right away. I never considered giving him up, I didn't even think of it. All I thought of was doing what was necessary so we could be together again. :hugging: 

On the other hand I guess the woman is doing her best short of keeping her.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

She sounds like a doll! I'm sure you'll take a great picture of her and she will find a good home quickly. :biggrin:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 5 2009, 07:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=720142


> *I think she will go pretty quick, which will prove again how much more skilled I am at this than Deb... :smtease: *
> 
> I want you all to know that I really do try to resist the urge to tease Deb... but I think my keyboard is possessed by an evil spirit and before I know it, stuff like this appears... :biggrin:[/B]


You're on, Pal!!! You just wait. I'll get Winter adopted....Yep, top THAT one ~ :HistericalSmiley: 
I need to ask Mary, who the longest running foster was. I'm thinkin', if nothin' else,
Winter will break a record. What the heck, let's go for it!!! 

And you know, I'm thinking many keyboards are possessed lately. They seem to be after me.
Oh yes, it's "attack of the keyboards" ~ :smrofl: 

I can't wait to see pics of the new girl. I'm so happy the owner was responsible enough to contact rescue, and not dump her.

I pray she has, so far, had a good life. Either way, it will only get better under your, and Peg's care. :tender:


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 5 2009, 08:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=720255


> I should say that is just what was written on the form and there may be a lot more to it that we don't know.[/B]


This may sound cold and calloused, but the sad truth is that almost all turn-ins have owners who lie.
To counterbalance that statement, I'd like to add that they've done the dog a *HUGE* service by giving her up.
She'll likely go to a family who will be happy beyond all expectations.

Thank you Steve & Peg!!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Bob and I thank you, Steve and Peg, for your rescue work, opening your home to these little souls, and screening the potential new owners so well!!!!
We know the hard work involved, and the attachment you feel.
Great job and all our thanks and gratitude.

Bob and Marsha


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

She sounds like an absolute little doll Steve, thank you for taking her in, I know you will find her a perfect forever home  

As for the keyboard being possessed, please don't have it exorsized, it makes for fun reading, even if it's at Deb's expense, she has broad shoulders and sure can keep up with anything you dish out to her :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

It is raining maltese out there. One just showed up in a shelter here in Maine and before hubby and I could even go visit she was gone and there were 5 more inquiries between ours and the original person that scooped her up. I don't know what can be done to help get your fluffs adopted quickly. I just feel terrible that some are there for so long and so many owners aren't able to keep the commitments they made when they adopted


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 5 2009, 09:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=720353


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 5 2009, 07:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=720142





> *I think she will go pretty quick, which will prove again how much more skilled I am at this than Deb... :smtease: *
> 
> I want you all to know that I really do try to resist the urge to tease Deb... but I think my keyboard is possessed by an evil spirit and before I know it, stuff like this appears... :biggrin:[/B]


You're on, Pal!!! You just wait. I'll get Winter adopted....Yep, top THAT one ~ :HistericalSmiley: 
I need to ask Mary, who the longest running foster was. I'm thinkin', if nothin' else,
Winter will break a record. What the heck, let's go for it!!! 

[/B][/QUOTE]


How much money do we have on this Deb? I think it was $1000 wasn't it?  


http://www.audio4fun.com/download/funsound...nd%20Sounds.mp3


I've practically got Kassie placed .... and I don't even have her yet!! :smtease:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 6 2009, 07:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=720779


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 5 2009, 09:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=720353





> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 5 2009, 07:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=720142





> *I think she will go pretty quick, which will prove again how much more skilled I am at this than Deb... :smtease: *
> 
> I want you all to know that I really do try to resist the urge to tease Deb... but I think my keyboard is possessed by an evil spirit and before I know it, stuff like this appears... :biggrin:[/B]


You're on, Pal!!! You just wait. I'll get Winter adopted....Yep, top THAT one ~ :HistericalSmiley: 
I need to ask Mary, who the longest running foster was. I'm thinkin', if nothin' else,
Winter will break a record. What the heck, let's go for it!!! 

[/B][/QUOTE]


How much money do we have on this Deb? I think it was $1000 wasn't it?  


http://www.audio4fun.com/download/funsound...nd%20Sounds.mp3


I've practically got Kassie placed .... and I don't even have her yet!! :smtease: 

[/B][/QUOTE]

Steve, you're a show off! Just think what you could do with a little "Winter" in Arizona! I'm just sayin'


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Feb 6 2009, 05:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=720780


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 6 2009, 07:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=720779





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 5 2009, 09:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=720353





> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 5 2009, 07:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=720142





> *I think she will go pretty quick, which will prove again how much more skilled I am at this than Deb... :smtease: *
> 
> I want you all to know that I really do try to resist the urge to tease Deb... but I think my keyboard is possessed by an evil spirit and before I know it, stuff like this appears... :biggrin:[/B]


You're on, Pal!!! You just wait. I'll get Winter adopted....Yep, top THAT one ~ :HistericalSmiley: 
I need to ask Mary, who the longest running foster was. I'm thinkin', if nothin' else,
Winter will break a record. What the heck, let's go for it!!! 

[/B][/QUOTE]


How much money do we have on this Deb? I think it was $1000 wasn't it?  


http://www.audio4fun.com/download/funsound...nd%20Sounds.mp3


I've practically got Kassie placed .... and I don't even have her yet!! :smtease: 

[/B][/QUOTE]

Steve, you're a show off! Just think what you could do with a little "Winter" in Arizona! I'm just sayin' 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm far worse that that Linda!! LOL!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Got some pictures of little Kassie Girl... including some adorable puppy pictures



















and some more recent pics





























I've got this so **WON**!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Sorry Deb but I think Steve is going to win this one. She is tooo precious!


----------



## girlie girl (May 28, 2006)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Feb 6 2009, 08:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=720853


> Sorry Deb but I think Steve is going to win this one. She is tooo precious![/B]


 is she really spoken for or still available??? im in chicago and i want another girl


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Feb 6 2009, 10:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=720853


> Sorry Deb but I think Steve is going to win this one. She is tooo precious![/B]



Oh, the whole pack of you can bite me ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

I'll win if I have to call Mary tonight, and adopt Winter myself ~ LMFAO :smrofl: 

Yep, she's cute all right. But not as "cute" as me!!!! 

That's right folks. I have a cute-nasty competitive nature. So I will cheat. :smrofl:


----------



## girlie girl (May 28, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 6 2009, 09:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=720876


> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Feb 6 2009, 10:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=720853





> Sorry Deb but I think Steve is going to win this one. She is tooo precious![/B]



Oh, the whole pack of you can bite me ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

I'll win if I have to call Mary tonight, and adopt Winter myself ~ LMFAO :smrofl: 

Yep, she's cute all right. But not as "cute" as me!!!! 

That's right folks. I have a cute-nasty competitive nature. So I will cheat. :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]
can i adopt you and kassie


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I want Kassie! Just give me directions to your house and I'll be there. 
She's a beautiful girl and looks so darn sweet :wub:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 6 2009, 06:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=720833


> I've got this so **WON**!![/B]


Have to say you do.......LOOK at that adorable face!!!

Wish I was going to AZ to pick her up right now!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Feb 5 2009, 07:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=720224


> Not the best reason in the world but a very good decision because they know she will be in a better place. There are so many bad places this baby could end up in.[/B]



Very true, but it still makes me sick that people don't take the responsibility seriously. I also wonder just how truthful some of these people are about the reason for surrender these days. Maybe they are just too proud to admit they can't afford to care for their pet....? Very sad.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I just wanted everyone to know that we just got Kassie about 30 minutes ago and she is just as adorable as her pictures would suggest. She alternates now between my lap, Peg's or running around and checking the house out. We have already gone outside and done the potty thing. I will take some pictures tomorrow but she will be fine. Also, it just happens that I will be working from home tomorrow, so I will be able to keep an eye on things.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 12 2009, 12:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=724533


> I just wanted everyone to know that we just got Kassie about 30 minutes ago and she is just as adorable as her pictures would suggest. She alternates now between my lap, Peg's or running around and checking the house out. We have already gone outside and done the potty thing. I will take some pictures tomorrow but she will be fine. Also, it just happens that I will be working from home tomorrow, so I will be able to keep an eye on things.[/B]


OMG - Kassie :wub: is just ADORABLE! If I were in your shoes, I think I'd have to keep her!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Steve, she is adorable...........I cannot wrap my brain around why people give up these little love bugs!!! You have a great big heart Steve and I for one, recognize it!!!! Thank you for all you and Peg do for these wonderful little babies!!!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Kassie had a great night with us... although it took a while for her to check the house and the other dogs out and settle down. We are in bed and everyone else is in their normal spots. Kassie is walking around the bed, going down to the bench, getting off the bed, running around the bedroom, going downstairs, then reversing the process and doing it all over again!! :smilie_tischkante: 

No fault of her own though... her owner just came late enough in the evening that Kassie did not have time for all of this before it was time for us to go to bed (we are up at 5 AM). I'm working from home at least part of, if not the entire day as I wait for a couple repair people to show up. We have a water leak in the wall between the laundry room and the garage.... :w00t: so I am staying at home to manage that... It is good that I have the time to keep and eye on Miss Kansas Kassie too.

She is totally potty trained and has already used the doggy door on here own. She and Rocky played last night for a very short amount of time. Everyone needs more time to get used to each other and I am sure there will be a lot more doggy play going on soon enough. She is just past the puppy stage actually. Her turn in paper works shows her as 3.5 years old. She is in a longer coat than a puppy cut, but it is not a show coat. Her hair though feels a little dry to me so we will see how that works using out shampoo. She is very clean though and well groomed. Ears and nails are good and so she was obviously well cared for.

The owner seemed like a very nice lady. She was clearly having a tough time with this turn in and knowing what I know of the area where she lives, it is one of the rougher areas of town... She was intelligent and well spoken but at the same time, I think it is safe to say she has had a tough life for one reason or another. She had been more than a little vague on the reason for turn-in and I really did not feel it was appropriate for me to ask anymore and I did not. It is my feeling though that with the current economy, she is having some problems and we both thanked her profusely and wished her the best.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Feb 11 2009, 10:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=724564


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 12 2009, 12:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=724533





> I just wanted everyone to know that we just got Kassie about 30 minutes ago and she is just as adorable as her pictures would suggest. She alternates now between my lap, Peg's or running around and checking the house out. We have already gone outside and done the potty thing. I will take some pictures tomorrow but she will be fine. Also, it just happens that I will be working from home tomorrow, so I will be able to keep an eye on things.[/B]


OMG - Kassie :wub: is just ADORABLE! If I were in your shoes, I think I'd have to keep her!
[/B][/QUOTE]


I know the feeling!! But we already have 3 of our own and frankly, if we keep anymore, we put ourselves out of the rescue business and right now the need is too great to even consider that. Besides... the nice looking ones with no medical or behavior conditions are the easy ones to place. The challenge and reward comes in handling the less than perfect ones like Tiffany and Spence or even Dino and his 4 "brothers" and "sisters" when they came in, all with issues of some sort.

That is why I post most all of the little pictures or emails I get from owners like Dino's new owners. The difference in his appearance and behavior between the time he came to us and now with his new family just really gets to me each time I read an email from the new owner. I really don't have the words to describe how that feels so I guess you will just have to trust me on that.


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

OMG Steve, she is so adorable!!!
you know... Tim and I will be in AZ in about 5 weeks...... 

I am sure that Miss Molly would love to have another girl around here.

I wonder.... :innocent:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (mommabrey @ Feb 12 2009, 12:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=724858


> OMG Steve, she is so adorable!!!
> you know... Tim and I will be in AZ in about 5 weeks......
> 
> I am sure that Miss Molly would love to have another girl around here.
> ...



I can never tell when you wumin are joking... :biggrin: 

Hey... if another girl would cause you to stop putting bows in Murphs hair, I am ALL for it!!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 12 2009, 10:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=724677


> QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Feb 11 2009, 10:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=724564





> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 12 2009, 12:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=724533





> I just wanted everyone to know that we just got Kassie about 30 minutes ago and she is just as adorable as her pictures would suggest. She alternates now between my lap, Peg's or running around and checking the house out. We have already gone outside and done the potty thing. I will take some pictures tomorrow but she will be fine. Also, it just happens that I will be working from home tomorrow, so I will be able to keep an eye on things.[/B]


OMG - Kassie :wub: is just ADORABLE! If I were in your shoes, I think I'd have to keep her!
[/B][/QUOTE]


I know the feeling!! But we already have 3 of our own and frankly, if we keep anymore, we put ourselves out of the rescue business and right now the need is too great to even consider that. Besides... the nice looking ones with no medical or behavior conditions are the easy ones to place. The challenge and reward comes in handling the less than perfect ones like Tiffany and Spence or even Dino and his 4 "brothers" and "sisters" when they came in, all with issues of some sort.

That is why I post most all of the little pictures or emails I get from owners like Dino's new owners. The difference in his appearance and behavior between the time he came to us and now with his new family just really gets to me each time I read an email from the new owner. I really don't have the words to describe how that feels so I guess you will just have to trust me on that.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I do understand, but it must be so hard - I have enormous respect for what you (and Deb and others) do - just don't
know if I could do it! :bysmilie:


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 12 2009, 02:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=724866


> QUOTE (mommabrey @ Feb 12 2009, 12:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=724858





> OMG Steve, she is so adorable!!!
> you know... Tim and I will be in AZ in about 5 weeks......
> 
> I am sure that Miss Molly would love to have another girl around here.
> ...



I can never tell when you wumin are joking... :biggrin: 

Hey... if another girl would cause you to stop putting bows in Murphs hair, I am ALL for it!! 
[/B][/QUOTE]



hey I am on to hats now! haha


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Feb 5 2009, 08:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=720170


> Gosh Steve...she sounds like such a sweetie....and I am so glad she is coming to your home. Can't wait to see her pics.
> 
> Her current owner makes me ill. ( sorry, that may be harsh...but it's just heartbreaking)[/B]


I agree! :blush: What the heck is wrong with some people? Going in another direction??? She/He does not deserve a Maltese fluff butt.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Tough I do feel 'some' people give up their pets for no other reason than an 'inconvenience' ( for want of a better word)... and I have no patience whatsoever with that!!! 
However.. in this economy as it is, many find themselves in a place they never dreamed they'd be. I know many many people forced into financial distress they never ever dreamed they'd be in even a year ago! 
I know one couple that BOTH worked for a company that simple went out.. they BOTH are out of jobs. They were forced to give their beloved pooch ( a little doxie) to a relative ( and they felt blessed they at least could do that and can keep contact)..I'm sure many more across the country aren't as 'lucky".
I think any of us could find ourselves in dire straits that we can't fathom today if things continue in the direction they're going. I sort of think of the 'There but for the grace of God go I" expression when I see so many lives turned upside down practically overnight. 
I have to say I admire one who will 'sacrifice' their pet to better care than they can provide rather than be forced to neglect their well-being. 

I think in theory none of us can even imagine having to give up our babies!!! ...BUT! what if ones income just STOPS! What if one can't even scrape up money for food for their children or pay the mortgage/rent? What would any of us do when the money simply isn't there??? Horrible thought...but that is exactly what is happening to many.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (mommabrey @ Feb 12 2009, 01:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=724886


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 12 2009, 02:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=724866





> QUOTE (mommabrey @ Feb 12 2009, 12:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=724858





> OMG Steve, she is so adorable!!!
> you know... Tim and I will be in AZ in about 5 weeks......
> 
> I am sure that Miss Molly would love to have another girl around here.
> ...



I can never tell when you wumin are joking... :biggrin: 

Hey... if another girl would cause you to stop putting bows in Murphs hair, I am ALL for it!! 
[/B][/QUOTE]



hey I am on to hats now! haha









[/B][/QUOTE]

I guess I do not read my own threads very completely. I just now saw this picture of Murph and Molly for the first time. I love it!!


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Feb 15 2009, 10:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=726825


> Tough I do feel 'some' people give up their pets for no other reason than an 'inconvenience' ( for want of a better word)... and I have no patience whatsoever with that!!!
> However.. in this economy as it is, many find themselves in a place they never dreamed they'd be. I know many many people forced into financial distress they never ever dreamed they'd be in even a year ago!
> I know one couple that BOTH worked for a company that simple went out.. they BOTH are out of jobs. They were forced to give their beloved pooch ( a little doxie) to a relative ( and they felt blessed they at least could do that and can keep contact)..I'm sure many more across the country aren't as 'lucky".
> I think any of us could find ourselves in dire straits that we can't fathom today if things continue in the direction they're going. I sort of think of the 'There but for the grace of God go I" expression when I see so many lives turned upside down practically overnight.
> ...


A very thoughtful post. I appreciate your understanding and compasion, not only to the animals, but the humans as well. It is so easy for us (ME INCLUDED!!- I have never been called 'non-judgemental') to look at the situation and wonder how they could and why would they give up such a wonderful breed of dog. Sometimes, I think the owner really has given much thought and thinks that the baby would be better off in another place. I know that is so hard for us who have been SO BLESSED (me included) to understand why, but we should be thankful that they are at least turning them in and not allowing something even more horrible to happen to them. Now, I am new to this group and hope that no one in no way thinks that I am being hard on anyone, I typically get very upset when I read of all the rescues. I just think that Steve (I think is his name) made a very good point. Thank you and I hope everyone who reads this is blessed by his post. 
Terri


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Reillies_mom @ Feb 15 2009, 05:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=727244


> I just think that Steve (I think is his name) made a very good point. Thank you and I hope everyone who reads this is blessed by his post.
> Terri[/B]



All of his points are really good!  LOL!!


Yes Lina... this quote is going on the poster where I already have several of yours!! :biggrin:

Thanks Terri for your nice words. I met the lady and I know she really did not want to turn her in... so it was an easy point for me to make.


----------

